

Ask News.YC: What MTA? - brlewis

I'm reading the exim4 documentation trying to figure out how to pipe to a script any mail with a recipient matching publish-* or draft-*.  This is on Debian stable.  Was it a mistake to switch with my OS's default MTA?  Would Postfix or netqmail keep this conceptually simple task simple?
======
bayareaguy
I'd suggest reading up on <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procmail> to start.

~~~
brlewis
AFAICT procmail only gets invoked when you have a valid recipient. How do I
make addresses that match a regular expression be valid from the MTA's point
of view? The script (procmail or not) would decide which ones to bounce.

~~~
bayareaguy
For that you'll probably need to hack the sendmail.cf file. I suspect it's
probably easiest if you can use the "plussed user" feature -
[http://www.cs.ait.ac.th/~on/O/oreilly/tcpip/sendmail/ch24_04...](http://www.cs.ait.ac.th/~on/O/oreilly/tcpip/sendmail/ch24_04.htm#SML2-CH-24-SECT-4-3)

------
aaroneous
QMail.

